

Rails 3.0.0 Beta Released - nbibler
http://gemcutter.org/gems/rails/versions/3.0.0.beta
The beta release of Rails 3 has been pushed to Gemcutter.org.  Plugin/gem developers.. time to get to work.
======
nbibler
This release is intended to allow gem and plugin developers to test their
libraries against the new code base before the RC's are pushed. If you find
that you still have to monkey patch Rails for your library to properly work,
we did something wrong and report it as a bug! Also, it is your feedback that
will define the official plugin API for Rails 3.

------
petercooper
RubyGems has an issue with installing prerequisites on prereleases so you have
to install them all yourself.. I wrote up some stuff on how to do that:
<http://bit.ly/rails3install>

